# Seminole Haunting Grounds 2010 - Faegoria Awakens



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

October 1st, per our annual tradition, Harry the Scarecrow went on display this afternoon. It was raining, not heavy, but tradition must go on. This is not his official position but alas this is where he'll be most of October until the major stuff starts going out. Usually we try to put at least one thing out a day with more and more added the closer it gets.




























I'll keep this thread organic and update it through out the season as pictures become available.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks so lonely, I think he's missing his friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I think he has one of Spooky1's hats

I'm sure he's looking forward to having more of his creepy buddies around as the month goes on.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No fair I want to put stuff out for halloween too.


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

That's a great way to announce the Halloween season is open !!!!


----------



## TheBoogieMan (Jan 24, 2010)

DEATH TOUCH .. so why don't you ? (


> No fair I want to put stuff out for halloween too.


 )

And TERRORMASTER --- nice start there .


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Things are moving along... He has a ghoulish little buddy and a tombstone out with him now. Lawncare is supposed to come this week according to the landlord so I'll put more stuff out after they're done. 

He's also said he would have them hold off for the rest of the month (me thinks he's curious as to what evils I'm about to unleash).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good! must....have.....more...pictures!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've also launched a photoblog to accompany the haunt this year going forward. The photoblog is designed to show parts of Faegoria in their completed natural setting - ie: finished props, lit, and in a scene. The idea is to show a more artistic side of the Faegoria haunt.

I will continue to post in progress pictures here and occasionally at Necropolis Labs. Faegoria.com is designed strictly to be a general public facing site.

I haven't taken any new pictures yet because I haven't really put anything else out out. The lawn crew did come this past Monday and it rained the rest of the week. This weekend I will be setting up the fence, columns, and some more lighting. Harry the scarecrow will most likely move to his permanent Halloween spot as well.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Harry the Scarecrow is in his official spot and the cemetery is rockin... Not all the stones are out but the basic setup is in place.

Daytime pictures:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nighttime shots:


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

You couldn't ask for a better location for a cemetary scene. It looks real! Nice job


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow.....I left before I could get a good look of the night time lights but this looks great! Nice job on those pics! I still think maybe one more pumpkin either that or hex with the scarecrow guy?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Rain looks like no problem with that coat he has on! Looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have such a great yard for setting up a cemetery scene, TM.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for following along everyone. Picked up a new camera today since the old one was dying. Lemme tell ya now, the Panasonic DMC-ZS5 is the best camera bang a haunter can get for their bucks. I still need to tweak the settings a bit but OMG considering we only paid around $250 for this camera this shot is jaw dropping. Seriously, you can't find a camera for under $300 bucks that lets you crank the shutter time all the way to 60 seconds if ya want. The picture below was taken with a shutter of 15 seconds. I should get some pretty awesome pictures this year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff TM....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

What a fantastic night. Being a new neighborhood and not many really ready for what was released upon them, I think we did pretty good.

I had a blast with my new camera and I got a TON of great pictures - way too many to post them all here. But I'll share some of my favorites.

Check out FAEGORIA for all of them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the night pics ... looks awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! You have such a great setup. Very well done!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

TM has A LOT of pictures at Faegoria.com posted. Really nice shots of the haunt that he could not post on this site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The "No Evil" triplets look fantastic, as do all the props you have. You were right about that camera you used - excellent night shots.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Night shots = beautiful. I'm really impressed...and I think I may need that camera...


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

agreed, so jealous of your night shots! all of mine are kind of blurry and muddy. it's great you're able to capture the tone and super creepyness effectively! nice work


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's amazing what a difference a great location and great equipment make. The fog shots were spontaneous and a pain to pull of because of it. The reason being is I got the shots using the preset called "starry night" which holds the shutter open for 15 seconds, processes for another 15 seconds, then previews for about 5 seconds. So on average it was 35 seconds between shots. You see the fog roll and start thinking "crap, hurry up camera". But yeah, the camera ranks in under the $300 mark and takes awesome pics and I highly recommend it.

I wasn't so sure how the night was gonna turn out since wind was in the forecast and it was already gusting something fierce during final setup during the day. All but one prop withstood the wind. The Soul Reaver Pumpkin Scarecrow took the blunt of the beating. It fell over mid setup snapping the blade clean off the scythe and loosening the hot glue holding the head in position to the PVC. I got it back up again and weighted the base down. Fixed the scythe really quick and set him back up. But the wind kept threatening to knock him down loosening the PVC. I eventually moved him to a different location with his back to a line of trees (where you see him in the photos now). Had to use rope to hold him up and weight to counter the opposite direction. That held him up through the evening, overnight, and into the morning when I started break-down. By that time he had had enough. When I lifted him to move him the based snapped clean off and his stem had fallen off. I'll have to revisit the design next year and fix him up.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome job, TM! The new camera takes great shots. You're lucky you have such a large, flat area to decorate. Love all the characters.


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*Faegoria 2010 Haunt Video*

Well, it's finally done and ready for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool, good job. Like the music as well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.

The backlighting is great.


----------

